# Dog attcked my chicken (follow-up)



## karina (Nov 4, 2012)

Hey ya'll about 2months my dogs mauled my hen. Her toes were facing the oposit way her leg was just hanging and dangling. I was going to put her down but I just coulent find myself to do it. Many people told me to end her suffering. So I brought her inside and put her in a dog kennel. I fed her her regular food, very small amount of grape jelly to wake her up and make her happy(she loves it) and I have her half of a baby asprin twice a day. It seems as if she broke her hip or her leg very high up in there. So I wrapped her leg in guaze and put two popsicle sticks and then taped it lightly so she can have good circulation. I then used the bandage called coflex ( those bandages they put on you when you get blood work that stick to themselves) And I put her lef close to her chest and taped it arond her and under her wings. I left it there for about a week. A week later I took it off to see how it was doing. I saw a little improvment and put it bak on. In the morning she complelty ripped it off so I left it off. And let mother nature take its course. People told me that she will never be the same and that it was cruel and blah blah blah. I mean i guess that the case in some chickens. My chicken is now running around with her other sisters and occasionaly has a little limp when she runs. So if you chicken broke its leg PLEASE give them a chance! Sometimes it just takes a little bit of patience and work but they still have a chance to come around and heal. How would you like it if they cutyour head off for breaking a leg?


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry, I'm one of the folks that would have put her down.

It is not easy to put an end to ones suffering but for me it is the best thing to do.

(I'm glad it worked out for you ~ on a side note)


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Glad all is okay. Scary situation. She sounds like a sweetheart! What is her name?


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

Sorry, I would have culled her. Yes for a broken leg. Chickens are farm animals not humans, you can not compare the two when it comes to injuries. I'm happy it worked out for you this time.


----------

